# power kraft router bushing worn out



## hammer6315 (Oct 3, 2020)

I seek to replace bushing in my 1 hp router model TGB 8642 B. Are these still available? Thank you!


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Are you talking about the motor bushing? I believe that Router was manufactured for Montgomery Ward I do not think parts are available any longer. If so you may have to measure the bushing size and replace with an oilite bronze bushing. A place like Grainger or McMaster Carr may have something. https://www.grainger.com/category/power-transmission/bearings/sleeve-and-clip-bearings/sleeve-bearings


----------



## hammer6315 (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## hammer6315 (Oct 3, 2020)

I've replaced the bushing with an oilite (sp). Does it require lubrication on initial start-up? Thank you!


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I would put a couple drops of light machine oil on the bushing and shaft before start up. ATF ( automatic transmission fluid ) or air tool oil should work well if you have any lying around.


----------

